# Zeichnung colorieren



## MiezeMatze (13. September 2006)

Hallo ich bin neu hier, ich weiss nicht ob ich das ins richtige Forum gepostet hab und sicher sagt mir gleich jemand das es zu dem thema schon 1000 sachen gibt.
Ich hab jedenfalls nichts gefunden was mir wirklich hilft...

Ich hab folgendes Problem.
Ich suche ein einfaches Tutorial um meine Tusche/Fineliner Zeichnungen zu colorieren und zwar im Photoshop.
Die Anleitung(en) sollte möglichst auf deutsch sein und sich an Anfänger richte (hab zwar etwas Erfahrung, aber nur minimal)

Am besten wär eine die anhand eines Beispiels das Schritt für Schritt erklärt, so dass ich das auf meine Bilder übertragen kann.

Die Zeichnungen sind schon von höherer Qualität und ich studiere im 1. Sem. Kommudesign und möchte anhand dieses Tutorials nat auch was lernen.


Ich hab hier das Kompendium liegen aber da da kein Beispiel mit Bild parat liegt tu ich mir etwas schwer.

Hab noch das gefunden:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/203009-photoshop-colorieren-von-zeichnungen.html

Ist fürn Anfang ganz nett aber n bissel dünn evtl. hat jemand was besseres - bitte auf deutsch.

thx 4 help


----------



## Ellie (13. September 2006)

Hallo,

im Grunde geschieht das genauso, als würdest Du analog arbeiten: Greif dir ein Grafiktablett und mal drauf los. Mit der Maus geht das auch, aber ist ungleich langsamer und ungenauer. Wie Ebenen funktionieren lässt sich problemlos der Onlinehilfe von Photoshop entnehmen und ich würde sowieso empfehlen, einfach ein paar Tutorials durchzuarbeiten und mich mit den Werkzeugen vertraut zu machen, weil Du das sowieso lernen mußt, behaupte ich einfach mal.

Und vielleicht findest Du ein maßgeschneidertes Tutorial auch hier:
http://www.photoshoproadmap.com/Photoshop-tutorials/Illustration-techniques/Most-popular/1/

Das Du ein Tutorial genau auf deine Bedürfnisse findest ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Aber glaube mir, wenn Du die Werkzeuge kennenlernst und verstehst, ergeben sich die meisten Fragen von ganz alleine. Habe einfach Spaß und sei neugierig, Zeit darf dabei nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen, ebenso ob das nun in Deutsch oder Englisch verfasst ist.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## MiezeMatze (14. September 2006)

Thx, das ist schon mal für später gut.
Aber 1. wieder alles englisch und 2. erschlägt einen das angebot.

Ich bräucht *jetzt* einfach mal ne erklärung wie man eine zeichnung einigermassen coloriert. In ein paar schnritten.


----------



## Ellie (14. September 2006)

Moin,

dann nimmst Du deine Lineart und machst eine neue Ebene darunter auf, stellst die Ebene, wo die Lineart drauf ist, beliebig auf teilweise Transparent oder gehst z.B. auf "multiplizieren" und malst auf der Ebene darunter munter drauf los.

Es wird kein Tutorial geben, "jetzt sofort", wo genau deine Vorstellung umgesetzt wird. Und wenn du jetzt nicht einmal verstehst, was Ebenen sind, hat das sowieso alles wenig Sinn. Die Werkzeuge mußt Du bereits kennen, so ähnlich wie man ohne Führerschein kein Auto fahren kann. Dazu braucht es Praxis, nur nach Tutorial geht sowas nicht zu lernen.

Probieren, üben, Zeit und Mühe investieren. Anders läuft das bei kreativen Tätigkeiten nicht. Überdenke deine Vorstellungen einfach mal, die sind etwas sehr unrealistisch.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## MiezeMatze (14. September 2006)

ja die werkzeug kenn ich, ich hab ja auch schon ein bissel was damit gemacht.

Ich dacht nur bei so ner riesen seite dacht ich halt es gäb nen post wie:

*hallo ich bin ich hab hier ne zeichnung die ich nun im fotoshop coloriere, zuerst setzt ich ne ebene xy dann, gehts weiter mit den farben usw* einfach wo jem mal seine arbeitsschritte erklärt - das wär die ideale lösung. Gibts auch bestimmt irgendwo, nur noch nicht gefunden.

Naja werds mal so versuchen + dieses ** tutorial von oben was ich gepostet hab


----------



## The_Maegges (14. September 2006)

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass jede Zeichnung andere Details und damit andere Schritte erfordert.
Ich habe mir auf der oben angegebenen Seite mal kurz die Tutorials angesehen und bin direkt auf das hier http://www.melissaclifton.com/tutorial-robot.html gestossen.
Könnte für deine Zwecke dienlich sein.

Photoshop ist leider kein Programm, dass man beherrscht, indem man mal ein paar Tutorials abklappert. 
Die Lernphase ist hier sehr lang und auch ich lerne nach nun knapp 7 Jahren Erfahrung damit noch immer neue Dinge. Ich vermute auch fast, dass dies nie aufhören wird.

Zu der Sache mit dem Englisch:
Ich würde dir empfehlen, deine Sprachkenntnisse in diesem Bereich auszubauen.
Gerade im IT-Bereich wirst du immer wieder auf englischsprachige Informationen stossen und wenn du kein oder kaum Englisch kannst, bleiben dir so unendlich viele Dinge (nicht nur Tutorials) verschlossen. 
Dies gilt für Photoshop, aber auch für viele andere Programme, Hardware oder sonstige Informationen.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur zu Übung und Geduld raten.
Photoshop ist ein sehr mächtiges Programm und es kann extrem viel.
Allerdings kann auch Photoshop keine Wunder vollbringen und aus einem Laien keinen Profi machen. 
Aber ein Laie kann zum Profi werden. In so ziemlich jedem Bereich.
Allerdings nur durch eigenen Fleiss und Durchhaltewillen.

Greetz,
    The_Maegges


----------



## BSE Royal (16. September 2006)

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieses deutsche Tutorial weiter?


----------

